# NCT 3 months before due date



## Manuel (23 Feb 2010)

I did check the NCT FAQ here about this but didn't find the answer there. Here is my question:

I want to sell my car before the summer. Its NCT is due 28 June 2010. I believe (though you can correct me here) that you can NCT your car up to 3 months in advance of its due date. I would like to be able to advertise it for sale with 27 months NCT if I can (2 yrs + 3 months).

However when I try to book online it tells me that my test is not due and won't let me book it.

What are my chances of ringing NCTS and asking them to put me on a waiting list but not to consider me for a slot before March 28th?

Anyone had a similar issue?
Thanks.


----------



## Ash 22 (23 Feb 2010)

I got an nct done last week on car and it would not have been due to do till April and there was no problem when I rang for dates a few weeks back.


----------



## scuby (24 Feb 2010)

if it's the first time the car has gone for an NCT, you can get it done up to 6 months before the original date it was registered...if bought and registered in August 2006, then you can get the NCT done in Feb 2010, and  it will be covered until august 2012...
From NCT site :4. How do I know when my car is due to be tested?

                        All cars should be tested on or before the anniversary date                             of first registration of the car in the country of origin (see note regarding imported                             cars below). There is no link with motor tax or insurance expiry date.

                            PLEASE NOTE: NCTS can issue your certificate up to six months early for a first                             time NCT and three months early for subsequent NCT tests. For example, a car was                             first registered on the 5th June 2006. The car was due for its NCT on the 5th June                             2010, the car is brought for its NCT on the 26th January 2010 and it passes. An                             NCT Certificate is received with an expiry date of 4th June 2012
http://www.ncts.ie/faq.aspx#3


----------



## rgfuller (24 Feb 2010)

I also got my car NCT'd early (last November) - about 2 months early due to limited testing availability at the centre I used, i wanted the full 3 months - but as the others mentioned you need to ring to get the test scheduled.


----------



## island27 (25 Feb 2010)

Hi 
I received a letter telling me that I could have my NCT test done even though it was not due for another 3 months, so it is possible to do it. I suggest that you phone them and ask to have it done now.


----------



## Manuel (25 Feb 2010)

I just phoned NTCS and the guy told me he can't book a slot for me until 28 March when my car becomes eligible for the test (3 months before due date). It make me wonder how anybody manages to get the test done 3 months early seeing as you can only start looking for a slot from that day.

I guess I'll just have to ring on the day and look for cancellations ...

Thanks.


----------



## Manuel (25 Feb 2010)

On a related matter, has anyone had any experience trying to trade in a car whose NCT is due?

My feeling is that a Dealer would not look too kindly at taking a car just before its NCT date (like any buyer really). 

It's just unfortunate timing. I want to buy a car now, but i don't want to be lumped with both the new and old car for too long. 

I guess I could advertise it now, and if anyone's interested they could wait a month or so for the NCT to pass, or we could factor in an NCT allowance into the price if he wanted to take his chances ...


----------



## Boyd (25 Feb 2010)

You really would be limiting your market by not having NCT, I think. Any prospective buyer legally cant drive it home having bought it from you w/o NCT so why would they buy it? A few hundred quid cash discount isnt really worth 2 penalty points on the way home from buying a car!


----------



## Manuel (25 Feb 2010)

Fair enough, but note I said NCT due, as in pending, not overdue ...


----------



## scuby (25 Feb 2010)

Manuel said:


> On a related matter, has anyone had any experience trying to trade in a car whose NCT is due?
> 
> My feeling is that a Dealer would not look too kindly at taking a car just before its NCT date (like any buyer really).
> 
> ...



would depend on make/model and condition of car...


----------



## Boyd (25 Feb 2010)

Manuel said:


> Fair enough, but note I said NCT due, as in pending, not overdue ...



Ah sorry. Even still I personally wouldnt buy a car w/o min 6 months NCT left on it


----------

